# Can riders change tip amount after submitting?



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

I've never used Uber or Lyft as a rider. Can riders change tip amounts after they've already tipped in app?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I believe they can tip more. Not sure if they can undo a tip.
Most likely if they want to change something it would be the latter.


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I believe they can tip more. Not sure if they can undo a tip.
> Most likely if they want to change something it would be the latter.


Had the former occur - that's what caught my eye and prompted the question. More concerned about the latter though. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I tested it: it let me tip an extra dollar for a ride that I already tipped in the app. My card got charged for another dollar.


----------



## Roos (Jan 5, 2018)

Once I returned a lost phone to a lyft rider. He tipped me $3 first but next day tip amount was changed to $10


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> I tested it: it let me tip an extra dollar for a ride that I already tipped in the app. My card got charged for another dollar.


Could you try the other way? Try reducing the tip by a dollar?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MtnDrvr said:


> Could you try the other way? Try reducing the tip by a dollar?


Doubt it. It's already been charged to credit card.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

why are you concerned?


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

rex jones said:


> why are you concerned?


I've seen s tip go up, wondering if it can go down.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

It cannot. Thw only option is to add to tip.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

On Lyft I had a dollar tip from pax, it went away, then reappeared again. Don’t know if this had to do with the complaint I had with pax that I wrote in....the Lyft people mistaked the complaint for something else. I just let it be because they really don’t care unless an injury /accident, assault, or rape is in the picture.


----------

